# Leather logo



## dievart (Dec 6, 2006)

looking to potentially make my logo in leather and put it on the polo and shirts I want to make. it would be a bit bigger then the polo horse for instance, in leather and applied on the polo around that spot.
any idea on how to make it happen?
leather? where can i get the logo done in leather piece?
how to make it?

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BCI does leather logo labels Clothing Labels - Leather Labels

They are usually sewn on.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

You can also screen print with a specialty ink that looks like leather. You would print it, then print black on top for the words, then heat it. It puffs up and feels like leather. No need for sewing.


----------



## dievart (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you so much. Jerid, where do i find info on the method you are describing?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's one, but there are many more. Basically it's an additive to the plastisol inks you are using. (Leather or Suede)

Plastisol Inks for Textile Screen Printing - LancerGroup.com


----------



## sarah3sed (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi , I'm in serious need of skilled embroidery digitizing services. I'd like the embroidered digitizing for the jackets. I have some of the best artwork for the jackets. Please point me in the right direction of some professionals and a reputable company that can provide the digitizing services for leather jackets as per my requirement. Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sarah3sed said:


> Hi , I'm in serious need of skilled embroidery digitizing services. I'd like the embroidered digitizing for the jackets. I have some of the best artwork for the jackets. Please point me in the right direction of some professionals and a reputable company that can provide the digitizing services for leather jackets as per my requirement. Thank you.


Try Top Quality U.S. Embroidery Digitizer. They do great work.


----------

